# Smoked shrimp burgers



## Smkryng (May 23, 2020)

I started with 2lbs of peeled and deveined shrimp. Rough chopped half and pulsed the other half in a food processor.






Next I added 2 eggs, 1 1/3 cups unseasoned bread crumbs, 2 tblsp spicy brown horseradish mustard, 2tbls lemon juice, 1 tbls. Bamboo Chef Asian seasoning and about a tsp of red pepper flake.





Mixed thoroughly and rested in the fridge for 30 minutes.





While the shrimp rested I made an avocado mayo. 1/4 cup mayo, 2 avocados, 1 tblsp lemon juice, salt and pepper to taste, and a splash of hot sauce.





Portioned the shrimp mix into 8 patties and placed on 2 very well oiled grill pans and on to the pit boss with competition blend pellets at 190 for 30 minutes.





After 30 minutes I used the GoGrill feature on my Savannah Stoker PID to crank the heat up. Added some frozen corn to the grill at this time (wanted fresh but the local store was wiped out).  About the time I hit around 375 pit temp, I flipped the shrimp burgers and cooked for about 3 or 4 minutes longer to an IT of 160.





Threw some of the avocado mayo on a bun, dressed with some lettuce and tomato. Plated shot with a side of corn.


----------



## TNJAKE (May 23, 2020)

Very nice. Looks delicious


----------



## Smkryng (May 23, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> Very nice. Looks delicious


Thanks! I’ve been wanting to try something different and since shrimp and ground beef are the same price I figured why not.


----------



## Sowsage (May 23, 2020)

Smkryng said:


> since shrimp and ground beef are the same price I figured why not.


Yep I'm totally with you on this thought process! Ive done it more than a few times now! Great looking meal! I love shrimp anyway I can eat it. I sure would tear into one of those burgers!


----------



## Smkryng (May 23, 2020)

Sowsage said:


> Yep I'm totally with you on this thought process! Ive done it more than a few times now! Great looking meal! I love shrimp anyway I can eat it. I sure would tear into one of those burgers!


Thanks! They turned out pretty good, I actually found very little info on smoked  shrimp burgers anywhere so I modified a crab cake recipe and just kinda winged it.


----------



## FishAndBeer (May 23, 2020)

Nice! Never had a shrimp burger but like 

 Sowsage
 said I LOVE shrimp and am sure I would enjoy a burger made out of them! Added to the to do list they look delicious


Smkryng said:


> Thanks! They turned out pretty good, I actually found very little info on smoked  shrimp burgers anywhere so I modified a crab cake recipe and just kinda winged it.


And I love crab cakes as well!
!


----------



## jcam222 (May 23, 2020)

Big points for this. I’d love it for sure. Reminds me of a crab cake kinda.


----------



## one eyed jack (May 24, 2020)

Pretty work right there.


----------



## Smkryng (May 24, 2020)

jcam222 said:


> Big points for this. I’d love it for sure. Reminds me of a crab cake kinda.


Thanks! I found a crab cake recipe online and changed some things up a little 


one eyed jack said:


> Pretty work right there.


Thanks!


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 24, 2020)

That will work! That's profound, beef and shrimp are the same price. I'll take the shrimp as well...JJ


----------



## Smkryng (May 24, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> That will work! That's profound, beef and shrimp are the same price. I'll take the shrimp as well...JJ


Thanks! It’s insane that seafood is cheaper by the pound than beef. I bough crab leg clusters for 10 dollars a pound and ribeyes in our area are 15 dollars a pound!


----------

